# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Es gärt in Myanmar
_Die seit Tagen protestierenden buddhistischen Mönche haben den Druck auf die Militärregierung in Birma erhöht. Mehr als 1300 Mönche demonstrierten bei strömendem Regen in der größten Stadt Rangun. Unterstützt von einer Menschenkette von mehreren tausend Schaulustigen zogen die Geistlichen von der goldenen Shwedagon-Pagode, dem religiösen Zentrum des Landes, zur Sule-Pagode. Dutzende Polizisten beobachteten die Aktion, ohne einzugreifen. "Der heutige Tag bedeutet sicher eine Eskalation", sagte ein Diplomat. Bereits gestern hatten die Geistlichen unter dem Jubel von mehreren tausend Schaulustigen vorübergehend die Sule-Pagode besetzt [..]_


Quelle: ARD

Wie wird es weitergehen? Gibt es einen Knall, Druck von außen? Werde es einfach mal weiter beobachten.

Touristisch interessiert mich das Land.

----------


## schiene

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr etwa10 Tage von Thailand aus nach Burma.

----------

> Wir wollen nächstes Jahr etwa10 Tage von Thailand aus nach Burma.


Bis dahin sind die Mönche sicher wech   :Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

::  na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  ::

----------


## Dieter

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Entwicklung beim Nachbarn:

"Aufstand der Mönche lehrt Militär das Fürchten

Es werden jeden Tag mehr. 10.000 Mönche zogen heute protestierend durch die myanmarische Hauptstadt Rangun - doppelt so viele wie gestern. Für die Militärregierung wird die Lage zunehmend bedrohlich. Ihr Dilemma: Egal ob sie eingreift oder nicht - ein Aufstand wird immer wahrscheinlicher."

Quelle: spiegel online

Dieses Land interessiert mich sehr, hoffentlich schaffen sie es diesmal endlich,das Regime ohne Blutvergiessen zu beseitigen.

----------


## Samuianer

ohoh... mal shen wie sich das weiterentwickelt - die gewaehlte Aum steht ja immer noch unter "Hausarrest" oder hab ich da was versaeumt?

----------

Ich wünschte das Volk und die Mönche hätten mal Erfolg um erneut eine Demokratisierung zu versuchen.

----------


## Joseph

Bin leider was Burma betrifft noch auf englisch-sprachige Medien angewiesen...
Am 19.August hat die Regierung die Preise für Benzin verdoppelt (das trifft viele Haushalte, weil oft mit Benzin gekocht wird). Die Protestdemonstrationen wenden sich -oberflächlich betrachtet- allein gegen diese Preiserhöhung. In den Demonstationen wird immer nur konkret die Rücknahme dieser Preiserhöhung gefordert, keiner wagt zu sagen: "Wir wollen Reformen" oder "Wir wollen Demokratie" oder "Wir wollen eine andere Regierung" oder "Wir wollen, dass Aung San Suu Kyi nicht mehr unter Hausarrest steht".

In Sittwe protestierten gegen die Preiserhöhung 1000 Mönche, in Pegu ebenso, in Mandalay 300. In Yangoon waren es 1000 Mönche plus 4000 andere. Man sieht nur wenige Festnahmen, insgesamt sollen 160 Leute festgenommen sein, aber alles wird gefilmt, so dass man später unauffällig gegen die wichtigsten Protestierer vorgehen kann...

Joseph

----------

Dieter,

darf ich mal ganz diskret auf diesen Tread verweisen?

René

----------

> Bis dahin sind die Mönche sicher wech


Kali, glaub ich nicht.

_
In Birma haben sich die Demonstrationen gegen die Militärregierung des Landes am Wochenende zu den größten Protesten seit fast 20 Jahren ausgeweitet.

In der früheren Hauptstadt Rangun zogen am Samstag buddhistische Mönche zum Haus der Oppositionsführerin Aung San Suu Kyi und beteten mit der unter Arrest stehenden Frau. Die Friedensnobelpreisträgerin, die als Symbol der Widerstandsbewegung in dem südostasiatischen Land gilt, war seit ihrer letzten Inhaftierung im Jahr 2003 nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen worden. Ermutigt von der ergreifenden Szene, gingen am Sonntag in Rangun und Mandalay, der zweitgrößten Stadt des Landes, erneut tausende Menschen auf die Straße. Erstmals beteiligten sich auch Nonnen an den von buddhistischen Mönchen angeführten Protesten. [..]_

Quelle: Reuters

----------

http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/bir ... 34710.html

----------


## Dieter

Dabei sollte man aber nicht uebersehen, Focus ist als Infoquelle in etwa so hilfreich wie die Bildzeitung.

----------


## Joseph

So schrecklich die Vorgänge in Burma auch sind, man muss überhaupt mit Meldungen und auch mit Bildmaterial zu jetzigen Lage in Burma sehr vorsichtig umgehen...ich sah ein Bild von einer im Wasser schwimmenden Leiche eines Mönches, doch stammte das Bild von 1988, ohne dass es gesagt wurde...

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass bestimmte Kreise daran interessiert sind, das brutale Regime noch brutaler erscheinen zu lassen...man kann jetzt leicht Behauptungen aufstellen, über viele in den Flüssen treibende Leichen, über Erschießungen von Mönchen oder Informanten, das mag stimmen oder auch nicht, keiner kann es von hier aus nachprüfen.

Warum bringt zum Beispiel  "The Irrawaddy" (erscheint mir ziemlich seriös, obwohl ein Organ der Exilburmesen) keine neuen Bilder? - Weil im Moment keine nach außen dringen, denke ich. Warum finden sich  bei "The Irrawaddy" Berichte über die Freilassung von Mönchen? - Wie gesagt, die
berichteten Gräueltaten mögen stimmen oder nicht, ich weiß es nicht. 

Joseph

----------

> Dabei sollte man aber nicht uebersehen, Focus ist als Infoquelle in etwa so hilfreich wie die Bildzeitung.


Könnte darauf antworten, halte aber diesen Threat für zu Schade und zu ERNST für Blödeleinen und Diskussionen über Blöd!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass bestimmte Kreise daran interessiert sind, das brutale Regime noch brutaler erscheinen zu lassen...man kann jetzt leicht Behauptungen aufstellen, über viele in den Flüssen treibende Leichen, über Erschießungen von Mönchen oder Informanten, das mag stimmen oder auch nicht, keiner kann es von hier aus nachprüfen.


Joseph, da kann und will ich dir in keiner Weise widersprechen aber angesichts der Vorgänge halte ich, Übertreibungen, falls es denn so ist, für legitim!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## guenny

Naja ich weiss nicht Volker. zunächst mal sind wir ja alle an ehrlichen Infos interessiert, nichts wäre schlimmer als für die berechtigten Anliegen der Birmesen, dem Wunsch nach Freiheit etc, wenn es plötzlich hieße, abwertend, ach is ja doch alles gelogen, halb so wild, und dann wendet man sich ab und es bleibt alles beim Alten....

----------

So ist das nicht gemeint, aber versetz dich mal in die verzweifelte Lage dieser Menschen! Würdest du nicht auch alles tun um die (deine) Situation zu verändern? Wie es wirklich zur Zeit ist, wissen wir alle nicht genau! Vielleicht ist ja auch alles wahr oder alles noch viel schlimmer!
Wer weiss es, ich nicht!

Über- und Untertreibung gehört zur Propaganda oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass es nur die offiziell zugegebenen 10 Toten gegeben hat?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Warum sollte es eine Abschottung geben, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat ?

----------


## guenny

Habt ja Recht, vielleicht bin ich auch zu brav  :smt111 
oder zu naiv.
Auf Dauer sollte sich halt die Wahrheit durchsetzen.

----------

> auch mit Bildmaterial zu jetzigen Lage in Burma sehr vorsichtig umgehen...ich sah ein Bild von einer im Wasser schwimmenden Leiche eines Mönches, doch stammte das Bild von 1988, ohne dass es gesagt wurde...


...im Gegenteil - es wurde in gewissen Berichten als Aktuell bezeichnet.

Mir fiehl bei der Betrachtung des Fotos die verblichenen Farben als erstes auf. So sehen Fotoabzüge oft nach 20 bis 30 Jahren aus. Dies lies mich auch skeptisch werden und deshalb habe ich es auch hier nicht eingestellt gehabt.


Natürlich muss man auch vorsichtig sein, was die andere Partei der Presse mitteilt. Wir haben ja alle diese Spielchen fast hautnah dank CNN im Irakkrieg mitverfolgen dürfen.

Im Fall Burma finde ich es fast schon legitim. Und zwar aus dem Grund, weil anscheinend die Abschottung so gut funktioniert, dass kaum mehr was nach aussen dringt.
Damit die Weltpresse nicht einfach wieder wegkuckt, muss sie gefüttert werden. 

Perverse Mediengesetze - iss nun mal halt so.

----------

Bevor das Thema hier in Vergessenheit gerät:

http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=225&ID=670631

----------


## Samuianer

nix, vergessen, nur wird sich nix tun solange alle nur mit den "Schwertern rasseln"!

Sind wohl schon Tausende verschwunden, inhaftiert oder sonst wie "interniert"....Einschuechterungsstrategie, mal sehen wie lange das noch gut geht.

----------

http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/un_aid_135238.html

----------

Zitat:
"Dumme Ausländer, die auf die Junta hereingefallen sind"
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 27,00.html

----------

Ganz schön peinlich!

----------


## Joseph

Hier gibt es jetzt ein video:http://www.irrawaddy.org/

"Burma Protest Update!

Joseph

----------

Zitat:
"Mönche berichten über die Foltermethoden der Junta"
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 41,00.html

----------


## guenny

Und ein paar zusätzliche Infos gbits auch bei der Bangkok Post:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/topstories/t ... ?id=122515

----------

Zitat:
"Junta nimmt führende Dissidenten fest
Die Demokratiebewegung ist niedergeschlagen, die Militärregierung dezimiert das Lager der Opposition: Die Razzien gegen Regimekritiker in Burma dauern an. Derweil organisieren die Machthaber Massenkundgebungen zu ihrer Unterstützung..."
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 09,00.html

----------

Es muss was getan werden! Damit diese Sch..... ein Ende findet!

----------


## schiene

Rambo und Filmcrew berichten von Massenmord
Sylvester Stallone, der bekannt wurde als Rambo, hat den Horror von Myanmar bei Dreharbeiten gesehen

Das hat sogar dem hartgesottenen Rambo die Stimme verschlagen: Sylvester Stallone berichtet von abgeschnittenen Beinen, durch Landminen verstümmelten Körpern und Madenbefallenen Wunden“ bei Flüchtlingen, die von Myanmar in das angrenzende Thailand fliehen.


In Mynmar unterdrückt seit einer Woche die Militärjunta friedliche Proteste für mehr Demokratie. Die Armee zögert auch nicht, in die Menge der Protestler zu feuern. Die Mönche, die die friedlichen Proteste anführten, sind mittlerweile schon fast ganz von den Strassen verschwunden: sie werden verfolgt und gemordet.

Sylvester Stallone, der in Thailand zur Grenze von Myanmar seinen neusten Rambofilm mit dem Titel „John Rambo“ dreht, kehrte vor 8 Tagen in die USA zurück. Er befand sich in Thailand während 6 Monaten, die meiste Zeit davon drehte er und seine Crew am Fluss, der Myanmar von Thailand trennt. 

„Wir hören und lesen von Vietnam und Kambodscha, aber das hier ist viel schlimmer“, so Stallone über die Situation in Myanmar.

„Das ist eine Scheisshöhle, wie du sie dir nur in deinen kühnsten Träumen vorstellen kannst“, so Stalone weiter. „Alle Wege nach Thailand sind vermint, der einzige sichere Weg ist durch den Fluss zu schwimmen.“

Die Militärjunta in Myanmar hat seit Jahrzehnten das Volk unterdrückt, wobei Soldaten ganze Dörfer niedergebrannt, Frauen vergewaltigt und unschuldige Zivilisten ermordet haben.

Während den Dreharbeiten sei die Filmcrew von Stallone sogar beschossen worden, doch das brachte Rambo nicht aus der Fassung. Nun will er seinen Film aber editieren, damit auch das junge Publikum seinen Film sehen kann.
Quelle:
http://www.dcrs-online.com/news/rambo-h ... 01256.html

----------


## schiene

Ministerpräsident der burmesischen Militärjunta gestorben.
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/internati ... 69413.html

----------

Ein Verbrecher weniger auf dieser Welt, aber was bringts?

----------

http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/bir ... 35995.html

----------


## guenny

Wer sich einen interessanten Einblick in die aktuelle Situation verschaffen will, dem sei dieser Aretikel empfohlen:
http://www.fr-online.de/top_news/?em_cn ... cnt_page=1

----------

Steht zwar schon unter TV Tipps aber n
hier nochmal der Hinweis auf die Reportage heute, 18.10., 22:40 Uhr

http://www.arte.tv/de/woche/244,broadca ... =2007.html

----------


## Hua Hin

Ich hab mir`s gerade angesehen und bin erschüttert, was in diesem
Land abgeht. Das schlimmste daran ist wohl noch, wie westliche Firmen
wie TOTAL dieses Militärregime auch noch unterstützen.
Der nächste Bürgerkrieg dürfte nicht mehr weit sein und hier wird noch
reichlich Blut fliesen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ach ja, morgen, *Freitag 19.10. um 12:30 auf ARTE*

WunderWelten
"Dokumentationsreihe"

Themen: *Birma - Flüchtlingsvolk und Touristenattraktion*

Früher lebten in der Karenni-Region im Vielvölkerstaat Myanmar, dem früheren Birma, die Ethnien der Kayan und der Kayah. Nach der Annexion des Gebietes durch die birmanische Armee wurden die Angehörigen der beiden Stämme verfolgt, versklavt und ermordet. Sie flüchteten nach Thailand, wo sie sich in Museumsdörfern als lebende Fotoattraktion für Touristen verkaufen. Nur 200 Meter von diesen "Touristendörfern" entfernt leben Tausende von Flüchtlingen. Doch ihretwegen kommen die Ausländer nicht, sie wollen nur die berühmten "Giraffenfrauen" vom Stamm der Kayan und die "Elefantenfrauen" der Kayah sehen. Diese Traditionen sind die einzigen Einnahmequellen dieser Völker und lassen sie wieder zunehmend an Bedeutung gewinnen. Doch eine junge Kayan-Frau steht heute vor einer bitteren Entscheidung: Soll sie die Messingringe um den Hals anlegen, ein wenig Geld damit verdienen und gleichzeitig einen Teil ihrer kulturellen Identität bewahren oder soll sie mit ihrer Kultur brechen, zur Schule gehen und sich in Thailand assimilieren? Die Dokumentation blickt hinter die Kulissen und macht deutlich, welche Verantwortung Touristen tragen, die sich in einem fremden Land wie Kolonialherren oder Besucher von Menschenzoos verhalten.

----------

Birma bastelt an einer "Verfassung"

http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/bir ... 36375.html

----------

http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/hum ... 37604.html

----------

Zitat:
"*Oppositionsführerin offen für Dialog mit Militärjunta*

Nach der blutigen Niederschlagung friedlicher Proteste durch die Militärjunta will Burmas Oppositionsführerin Aung San Suu Kyi nun mit der Regierung zusammenarbeiten. Die seit Jahren unter Hausarrest stehende Nobelpreisträgerin möchte sich als nationale Vermittlerin zur Verfügung stellen...."
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 18,00.html

----------

